# hilfe beim zusammenschneiden meiner Hp



## Dt Haiza (14. August 2004)

So also ich habe mich ne Zeit lang durch die Tutorials von der Hp gelesen
und habe eine koplettes Hompage Design gemalt .nur jetzt wie muss ich es slicen und wie muss ich das nacher mit dem html machen das auch alle Bilder in den verschidenen Frames ausehe als währe es immer noch das ganze BIld
wie bei
http://www.uodabo.de
bei mir sind dann noch überall Lücken zwischen den einzelnen Bildern

könnte mir jemand dabei Helfen würde euch dann das Bild schicken 

oder wo finde ich ein genaues Tutorial dazu.

würd mich Freuen wenn mir jemand hilft mfg der R1g


----------



## digiTAL (15. August 2004)

tach,

1. ich würde das bild erst einmal art gerecht schneiden mit irgendein grafikprogramm
2. im html editor tabellen anfertigen und dann die bilder als hintergrundbild oder normales bild einfügen
3. damit keine lücken zwischen den bildern auftauchen einfach im quellcode
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"> bei der tabelle einsetzen

wenn du gar nicht klar kommst, dann stell dein bild online.


----------

